# Condado de Alhama



## plf

I'm flying over this weekend to look at the 2 bed Jardines on the resort.

Does anyone in here live there or know anyone that does ?

After as much info as I can get before the weekend

Paul


----------



## 2littletinkers

*Condado!*

Hi Paul, I live here and have a 3 bed....the 2 beds are all upstairs and it's a lovely resort. there are about 25 swimming pools...most Jardines have their own pool...prices are at their lowest yet..an absolute bargain. It's a quiet resort with about 500 permanent residents. We have 24 hour security (not that it's needed)...we pay a monthly entity...about 80 euro per month for the place to be kept in the perfect condition it is. The centre of the resort is called Alkasar and it has currently 3 places to eat....there is also an ice cream parlour. we have an American Diner and French restaurant opening soon. We have a supermarket and the prices are not too bad...some things are more expensive than the bigger supermarkets but not too bad. we also have tennis courts and a squash court. we have a gym opening soon. We are about 10 miles from our nearest Spanish town...Alhama de Murcia. The 3 beds are not much more expensive and worth thinking about depending how old you are and whether you have kids??? The 2 beds are more private but having a bad back I didnt fancy the stairs....the upstairs terrace on them is huge...perfect if you have view of sunset.. Mileniun Levante are the administrators for the site and they have an office in Al Kasar. We have Jardines 1-13 and then naranjos 1-10???, penthouses with view of golf course. The golf course is perfect...well maintained as is the whole resort. If you need any more information let me know....good luck!!!!


----------



## plf

Thanks a lot for your time. I'll have a good look round this weekend.


----------



## hopalong35

2littletinkers said:


> Hi Paul, I live here and have a 3 bed....the 2 beds are all upstairs and it's a lovely resort. there are about 25 swimming pools...most Jardines have their own pool...prices are at their lowest yet..an absolute bargain. It's a quiet resort with about 500 permanent residents. We have 24 hour security (not that it's needed)...we pay a monthly entity...about 80 euro per month for the place to be kept in the perfect condition it is. The centre of the resort is called Alkasar and it has currently 3 places to eat....there is also an ice cream parlour. we have an American Diner and French restaurant opening soon. We have a supermarket and the prices are not too bad...some things are more expensive than the bigger supermarkets but not too bad. we also have tennis courts and a squash court. we have a gym opening soon. We are about 10 miles from our nearest Spanish town...Alhama de Murcia. The 3 beds are not much more expensive and worth thinking about depending how old you are and whether you have kids??? The 2 beds are more private but having a bad back I didnt fancy the stairs....the upstairs terrace on them is huge...perfect if you have view of sunset.. Mileniun Levante are the administrators for the site and they have an office in Al Kasar. We have Jardines 1-13 and then naranjos 1-10???, penthouses with view of golf course. The golf course is perfect...well maintained as is the whole resort. If you need any more information let me know....good luck!!!!


Hi - I'm planning on looking at property there this weekend - has all the things you say above now been completed - looking at the website it looks like a half completed resort?


----------



## Beecherk

Hi
I am looking to buy in Condado what do people think of Condado.

Kevin


----------



## plf

Hi, it was me who originally posted. 3 years later and we now have an apartment on Hacienda del Alamo. Best decision we ever made. Fantastic apartment in the Spanish Village, 2 bed 2 bath, overlooking golf course, double size of Condado 2 beds, for not much more money. Well worth a look. Paul


----------



## Beecherk

Thanks Paul 
I did have a look and it looks great we did look at both initially but just got a fantastic deal on a 2 bed. What's it like living in Spain. How do you cope with getting flights.

. 
Kevin


----------



## plf

Hi Kevin, at the end of the day you have to take in everything you can, but ultimately do what feels right for you. Unfortunately we dont live in Spain yet, so are trying to get over every 6 or 7 weeks whenever there are reasonable flights.

Paul


----------



## Crompo

plf said:


> Hi, it was me who originally posted. 3 years later and we now have an apartment on Hacienda del Alamo. Best decision we ever made. Fantastic apartment in the Spanish Village, 2 bed 2 bath, overlooking golf course, double size of Condado 2 beds, for not much more money. Well worth a look. Paul


Hi PLF, i am looking at visiting this site CDa, are you suggesting it is worth looking at Hacienda de Alamo with better value ?
Hello, I am looking at visiting this place first week in Sept.
We are looking at purchasing a min 2 bedroom property around 75k.
Can anyone please advise the best route to do this ?
Solicitors, sales people etc...
Would appreciate
David


----------



## Isobella

Has it improved? Someone I know bought there and have locked and left.


----------



## Jumar

We have friends living in Condado and have been there for many years and are very happy . We ALMOST bought a property there earlier this year as an "investment" but decided against it, although it's still there on the backburner! We live nearby in the Spanish town of Totana so know the area.

The community charges on Condado v Hacienda de Alamo might be something to look into and consider.

Good luck, whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Crompo

Thanks Jamar, I will look at both sites. Appreciate the feedback. D


----------

